# Zenon 4.22



## spsmaster79 (13 April 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
ich brauch leider etwas Hilfe und zwar habe ich vor ein TP 605-1BM00 von Vipa 
mit Zenon 4.22 darauf und eine Siemens S7-224 SPS ich möchte damit eine Rolladensteuerung realisieren. meine Frage ich benötige die Zenon Software a. wo bekomme ich diese vielleicht auch als Demo her und b. könnte man das nicht mit WinCC realisieren. hoffe das ich hier ein paar nützliche Antworten finde. Danke


----------

